# How do you dismantle a flexi-leash?



## Eyssa (Jul 28, 2008)

If you're not familiar with what a Flexi is, it's one of those retractable leashes with the big plastic handle...

Bambi chewed through the cord of one of our Flexis a long while ago, and I had to improvise by tying the cord to another extra piece. Problem is, when I took Little outside, the knot let loose and the cord retracted clear up into the handle. So now I'm sort of... stuck. I took the two screws out, but I can't dismantle the whole thing to get the leash back out. Is there any way to do that, or am I going to be forced to get a new one?


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

Just my Opinion: If you do get a new one, skip the flexi lead and get a regular leash. You're never going to be able to trust the one you have. I suggest the circular file for that one.  

Problems with Retractale Leashes


----------



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

I like to fiddle with things and rather good at it, so when my flexi had a similar problem and I needed to get into it. And It had some screws to remove and I thought I had it made. But after removing the screws I found they had welded the two sections together. at various points, I would have to pry it and possiblly break/damage the unit. But you have nothing to lose, you may be able to make new screw holes that can hold it together.

but after saying that if it were to fall apart and your dog can get free to run into heavy traffic, maybe not a good idea? Sometimes I think they did it on purpose so you have to buy a new one???


----------



## Eyssa (Jul 28, 2008)

FourIsCompany, I know that there are quite a few problems with retractable leashes... in fact, while searching for a way to dismantle mine, I stumbled upon several angry people who were quite irresponsible with their retractable leashes. The reason why I use them is because our dogs (especially my lab/GSD Bambi) are extremely active, and it's the only way to ensure that they get enough exercise. I think it's more irresponsible usage than problems with the leash, because we've used them for years with no repercussions. All the same, though, I do appreciate the link. Thank you! 

Exactly, BobSD... that's my problem as well. I don't even see the use of the screws if they are just going to go around and weld the dang thing together. I've tried prying it apart, but to no avail. I guess we really will have to just go buy another one. I really do hate their little ploys to get you to buy more. It's quite irritating. >.<


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

I have only two words for you and your dogs: Long Lines!


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Rope is cheaper and easier


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

It's always fun to use a hammer


----------



## Zeiff (May 6, 2009)

This last winter I was walking Ranger on a flexi when he decided to chase after an on-coming car. Unfortunitly the flexi leash broke in the same spot at this time. The only thing that kept him from running onto the slippery road was a last minute tackle into the snow drift. Since then we picked up a couple Bamboo leashes that also have a seatbelt buckle attachment.

Back on topic mine didn't even have screws.


----------



## Eyssa (Jul 28, 2008)

> jesirose
> Re: How do you dismantle a flexi-leash?
> 
> Rope is cheaper and easier
> ...


I'd have to disagree with you there. It might be fine if we were taking the dogs out to a field of some sort, but we usually walk on a rural road and I find it easier to use something that you don't have to ball up in your hands and constantly untangle yourself from. I mean, I'll try it, but from my experience with ropes... well, it just hasn't been good.



> Erick Aguilar
> Re: How do you dismantle a flexi-leash?
> 
> It's always fun to use a hammer


It might have a few dings afterwards, but at least I'd be able to get to the rope! xD



> Zeiff
> Re: How do you dismantle a flexi-leash?
> 
> This last winter I was walking Ranger on a flexi when he decided to chase after an on-coming car. Unfortunitly the flexi leash broke in the same spot at this time. The only thing that kept him from running onto the slippery road was a last minute tackle into the snow drift. Since then we picked up a couple Bamboo leashes that also have a seatbelt buckle attachment.
> ...


That's the good thing about where we live... only one main road, and it's not even close to the rural backroads where we take our dogs for walks, hence why I prefer the Flexi over a regular lead.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't like flexi-leads for exactly the same reasons other people hate them, but I always thought it would be cool to build a powered version that could reel in my 40-lb dog like a fishing line. I was thinking about modifying the housing of a 14-volt cordless drill, using a pulley/winch to increase the pulling power. 

It's probably a little too heavy to carry in one hand for several hours, so the motor/battery would have to be attached to the belt, like Batman. The upgraded version would be bluetooth enabled, allowing you to reel in your dog with your cell phone. The special, limited edition version* would include a pneumatic harpoon for those days when your dog needs to scale a 40-foot wall.

*Goggles and cape sold separately.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't know if you have a Menards store (sort of like Home Depot) near you, but if you do, they sell a Flexi-type lead that is only around $8-$9 and is more durable than the ones I've seen in Wal-mart/Petco/Petsmart. It has a section of much thicker tape in the area a puppy would most likely be able to chew. Luna's lasted more than twice as long as her other flexis (we've gone through three).

I'm not a fan of Flexis for walking, though... I only used mine for potty breaks in the yard. I do live on a very rural dirt road, but cars still can travel on that road and I've never seen a Flexi that I'd trust my pup's life to. I don't understand how a Flexi on a road gives you more opportunity for your pup to have exercise than a 6 foot lead on a road... 

To exercise Luna, I use a 60 foot cable in a large field, but then again I'm lucky enough to live in the country with a large field of my own.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

I have a love hate relationship with the flexi leash. I love being able to keep my dog right next to me or give him room to roam, but I hate the give that seems to be in all of them.


----------



## Eyssa (Jul 28, 2008)

> nikelodeon79
> Re: How do you dismantle a flexi-leash?
> 
> I don't understand how a Flexi on a road gives you more opportunity for your pup to have exercise than a 6 foot lead on a road...


You'd be surprised how much of a difference it makes having a longer lead than a six-foot-long. Because of the broken Flexi (which, as my father informs me, cannot be fixed because there's a spring inside that unravels when you pop it open), we had an awful time on our evening walk today. Bambi likes to zigzag back and forth on the road which lets up a little bit of slack, but today she was so tight I had to give her to my father to walk. It was clear to see that she was displeased with the lack of space. With the Flexi (or, I suppose, any longer lead) she's able to get into the brush and streams along the road. This time she had to settle with walking immediately in front of us and was constantly pulling and fussing to get to the side of the road.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

My husband had a scare with a big uncontrolled puppy on a Flexi just the other day... the thing ran out in front of his car TWICE and the owner couldn't reel it back in. They had the leash completely unlocked and fully extended so the pup just ran around all over the place.

Flexis can be great but so many people don't know how to use them properly. I guess that goes for most things, though.


----------



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

What was funny to me and not to my wife was when "Doc" our male had the flexi fully extended and was up to me , I unhooked him and my wife was holding the flexi She was very angry with me for a few minutes. I will not do that again!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

BobSD said:


> What was funny to me and not to my wife was when "Doc" our male had the flexi fully extended and was up to me , I unhooked him and my wife was holding the flexi She was very angry with me for a few minutes. I will not do that again!


LOL, yeah, I did that to my husband. He was at the bottom of the stairs and Luna ran to the top. I unhooked the Flexi and just let it go. Why is it that things just seem to hit men in... uncomfortable places? 



Eyssa said:


> today she was so tight I had to give her to my father to walk. It was clear to see that she was displeased with the lack of space. With the Flexi (or, I suppose, any longer lead) she's able to get into the brush and streams along the road. This time she had to settle with walking immediately in front of us and was constantly pulling and fussing to get to the side of the road.


I'm not trying to be rude, but it sounds to me like your dog needs to be trained to loose leash walk before walking on a Flexi. Flexi's encourage pulling... it's one of their many downfalls. I don't think it's about lack of exercise, I think it's about the dog wanting to do what she wants and not what YOU want.

My pup has TONS of energy, yet when we go for walks she walks on a loose lead by my side. To wear off more energy, we simply go for longer walks. When she's old enough, we'll go for runs (still on a loose lead).

It took me a LONG time to train her how to walk on a loose lead, and she's definitely not perfect yet. But... it's worth it! Walks are more enjoyable for me AND her.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I would not try to fiddle with taking one apart and putting them back together. Their mechanisms can fail as it is (esp with larger/stronger dogs)...I wouldn't want to trust one that had been taken apart and put back together. Just spring for a new one to be safe


----------



## Dog Tracks (Jan 13, 2009)

The reason the company "welds" the two plastic sections together is because there's a spring inside that's under a lot of stress. If you open the unit the spring would probably launch out and hit you in the face. I hate dis-assembling things that have springs in them!


----------



## Eyssa (Jul 28, 2008)

> nikelodeon79
> Re: How do you dismantle a flexi-leash?
> 
> I'm not trying to be rude, but it sounds to me like your dog needs to be trained to loose leash walk before walking on a Flexi. Flexi's encourage pulling... it's one of their many downfalls. I don't think it's about lack of exercise, I think it's about the dog wanting to do what she wants and not what YOU want.


Oh, I know. We've been trying to work with her but can't seem to get very far and sort of... give up, which is terrible, I know. But even so she's got a looot of energy, probably in part to the fact that she's a one year old lab mix... and labs, I swear, are insane.  I took that crazy dog for two walks the other day, along with three fifteen minute to half hour fetch sessions throughout the day and she still had the energy to chase the cat up and down the stairs late in the night.

I just wish I had her energy.



> Dog Tracks
> Re: How do you dismantle a flexi-leash?
> 
> The reason the company "welds" the two plastic sections together is because there's a spring inside that's under a lot of stress. If you open the unit the spring would probably launch out and hit you in the face. I hate dis-assembling things that have springs in them!


Ah yes, that's what my dad just told me... apparently he got hit in the face with them too! haha. Well Bambi, I suppose it's back to the old six-foot lead for you...


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

I understand completely why you like the flexi leash. I would use mine more often if I was more certain that it wouldn't break or be pulled from my hand. I walk my dog on a 30 or 60 ft lead so that she can run around when we hit an open field and so that I can train her. I mix it up with close-in walking and obedience. I admit, handling the leads is a PITA but I've been doing it for 3 years so it's 2nd nature now. My husband has never liked it and uses the 6 ft leash. But I like to let her run.

There doesn't seem to be any way to take mine apart without ruining the mechanism inside - sorry no help here.

Ind George - That sounds like an awesome gadget. You would think someone could come up with a better flexi leash - stronger, less awkward to carry, less prone to breaking. Maybe you should patent your idea...


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

I just use a 15' leash. With it I can keep Lola close by or let her out the whole way. Cheaper than a flexi and sturdier also.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

Eyssa said:


> Oh, I know. We've been trying to work with her but can't seem to get very far and sort of... give up, which is terrible, I know. But even so she's got a looot of energy, probably in part to the fact that she's a one year old lab mix... and labs, I swear, are insane.  I took that crazy dog for two walks the other day, along with three fifteen minute to half hour fetch sessions throughout the day and she still had the energy to chase the cat up and down the stairs late in the night.


LOL, sounds a lot like my puppy, Luna. She's got a bit of Lab in her, too. 

If you or your dad are strong enough not to get pulled over, here's what worked with Luna (who's got Husky or Akita in her, so she's also bred for PULLING): I used a strong leather 6 foot leash. I threaded it through the belt loops of my pants, then passed the clip part through the handle before clipping it to Luna's collar so she was tethered to me. Keep giving treats (I used hot dog slices, because you can keep several of them in your mouth, which is easier than taking them individually from a treat bag), but hold them so she HAS to be in the correct walking position (by your side) in order to take them. You'd be amazed how soon they figure out where they're supposed to be.


----------



## skeeterak (Jan 6, 2010)

I have one of the 16 foot large dog size flexi's that a dog chewed through near the latch, retracting the other 15 feet of leash and was also flabbergasted when taking screws did nothing but leave me with 2 screws in my hand and a still sealed leash. LOL. So I've tried using my finger nails thinking it would just pop open, tried removing the part where the leash comes out, thinking maybe it was the "lock" to the thing once the screws were out. Nope. So then I got ta thinkin'...what do you do when you can't get in some place? You send something smaller in after it. I thought...hmm maybe some of my husband's really slim pliers will make it. Off on the adventure to find the pliers I found a dental pick. Worked like it was meant to do it. I stuck it in the hole, hooked the sneaky leash inside the still sealed chamber, and wiggled it out! Success! Now I just have to use some super thread to sew the latch back on to the in tact portion of leash. 

-Outsmarted the marketing ploy to buy another leash!


----------



## Poppalon (Oct 10, 2013)

Feeling pretty proud of my self right now, after reading all the can't be done, took a paper clip, bent the tip to a sharp angle and fished out the line. But if you want to try taking it apart : http://www.ehow.com/how_5641900_repair-flexi-retractable-dog-leash.html


----------



## Rover1 (Oct 25, 2013)

You can't with most of them. If you can, then the spring will unravel and as the more popular flexi leads have sealed units, you can't do anything...I suspect it's like most things today...made to buy a new one when the most obvious thing goes wrong.


----------

